# The application failed to initialize properly (0xc000007b)



## mkeller (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello folks,

This afternoon I tried printing a document from Serif PagePlus, but for some reason or other the printer's "properties" window wouldn't come up, so I quit PagePlus and tried to reopen it - and found that it "encountered a problem and needs to close". I tried opening it several times, and got the error each time, so I figured something was corrupted and I'd have to reinstall it. I then tried to edit an image in PhotoPlus, and got a different error:
_
The application failed to initialize properly (0xc000007b). Click on OK to terminate the application._

I opened a few of my other Serif apps, and sure enough, they had this error too (except PagePlus, which still crashed "normally"). Then I decided to see if it was only a problem with Serif programs (perhaps a messed up registry key that they all share or something), and opened a few other programs. Most of them worked all right, but I found that Windows Movie Maker, and several program installer executables do the same thing (the PagePlus installer, on its CD, ran all right, but reinstalling didn't fix anything).

Anyone know what I can do to fix this? Oh, and I'm running Windows XP Service pack 2. Thanks!


----------



## CoDoc (Dec 3, 2007)

I think the error message may be caused by the WORM_KLEZ.E virus, or one of its variations. If you can, Navigate to C:\windows\minidump and Zip the recent minidumps and attach them here, there labeled by date. 
also think that norton might not find it, but update and run your latest anti-virus software,


----------



## mkeller (Dec 6, 2007)

I use AVG Free Edition for antivirus, and had updated it just this morning. I'm running a scan right now, but it hasn't found anything suspicious, yet.

But oddly enough, the most recent Minidump on my computer is from July of this year. I've attached it just in case, but I doubt it'll be of much help.

Any other ideas?


----------



## mkeller (Dec 6, 2007)

My virus scan finally completed, and it said that there were no threats found. What should I do now? The problem is still distinctly present.


----------



## CoDoc (Dec 3, 2007)

found nothing on the dump releavant to your recent problems. im support avg also, even running it on this machine, but its been known on rare occasions to miss acouple of viruses, even with it updated. Under better envestagation i found acouple people used mcafee to get rid of it, they have a free 30-trial on there website. i would uninstall avg, install the trail version, see if it finds or fixs the problem,worst case senerio, you have to install avg again.


----------



## mkeller (Dec 6, 2007)

I solved the problem! I remembered that I had a free copy of PremiumBooster Registry Cleaner, and ran it - and now my programs run properly again!

I still don't know what caused the problem, though. I did a search on that virus you named, and found out that it generally installs an executable called WINK in the Windows folder, as well as some registry keys, but none of the files mentioned were on my computer, so I don't think it was that. Some of the other sites that mentioned the error code I got talked about problems with their printers (sites that talked about 0xc000007b seemed to be split three ways between printer problems, WORM_KLEZ.E, and compiling Visual C++ applications without having .NET installed), so perhaps it was related to that. Anyway, I'm sticking with AVG for the time being (as long as the error doesn't occur again).

Thanks!


----------



## spazman6117 (Oct 13, 2009)

mkeller, 

could u possibly send me that Booster Registry Cleaner program to my hotmail or upload it and send me the link.

Or post the link to where you got it from please. Im having alot of troubles with my computer and i think it may have something to do with what you had.....

I keep getting that error message when trying to open certain .exe files but some other .exe files dont do it.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

mkeller said:


> I solved the problem! I remembered that I had a free copy of PremiumBooster Registry Cleaner, and ran it - and now my programs run properly again!


Out of interest, how did you get a free copy?

And spazman, as always on this forum, we dont recommend you use registry cleaners. They can cause more harm than they do good. Only use one if you dont mind the thought that you could screw up your PC.


----------

